# Mr. Heater Big Maxx 45,000 btu gas heater



## Bogeyguy

I guess they were thinking hard wired. Now get busy.


----------



## RonInOhio

How large is your shop ? And is it insulated ?


----------



## Nicky

Bogey, been spending a lot of time working in the shop.

Ron, Shop is 24×22, two car garage. It is insulated.

I leave the thermostat set at 55 (it's lowest setting) when not working, and when working in the shop set it for 65.


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks for the review. I'm fixing to build a shop and I'll check it out.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Hacksaw007

How is it on using fuel, how is it handling your shop dust. I only have a shop of about 12×12. How would that be, to little?

-Mike


----------



## adamjohn

I just installed this heater for my garage office, puts a required heat on the garage as my garage is a triple size.It is working well as said and still no problems. Pro-Easy installation. Puts out great heat. The unit is rather loud, but I anticipated it to be… just the nature of being a unit heater.

Heating repair Manassas VA


----------



## Nicky

Hacksaw, I can't speak to the fuel usage. I have all other gas appliances, stove, hot water heater, house heater etc… The heater is rated for up to 700 sq ft. Maybe overkill in your space, but would warm it up in a hurry.

Adam, compared to my old gas heater, this is quiet. All a matter of perspective. Hope it lasts for the long haul.


----------



## Holbs

i have a 60k btu reznor rated for residential garage to install. 
did you also install the previous heater… peerless? i'll try to tackle running electrical to the reznor, running the 'B' pipe out the side wall and thermostat, but have to hire the HVAC to slice into the house gas line for a leg to the reznor and then city inspector to come out to sign off (dont want to cause a fire to house when something that was supposed to be inspected, not inspected as my house insurance folks would not be in a favorable mood).

do you have a picture before / after installation?


----------



## brunob

I have one. Love it. Had it for 5 years. No problems.


----------



## Nicky

Holbs, sorry no "before pics."

The old heater was professionally installed in 1983. A gas line, an electrical circuit and vent were needed. I did plan on having a plummer install the new heater, but could not (did not) wait the 2+ weeks quoted for installation. I would not have installed the new unit without having all the pre-requisites in place. The gas line uses the same connection type as a standard kitchen stove. The vent lined up perfectly with the addition of a 4" to 3" reducer. I did thoroughly clean the vent before installation. I installed a new flexible gas supply line.

Here is a pic of the type of unit that I replaced (pulled from the web)










Here is my installed heater


----------



## Holbs

i'm too skittish to play with gas lines 
does your B pipe go straight up after that first 90? i have stone tile, and luckily this reznor is rated for horizontal B pipe runs.


----------



## 8iowa

My Upper Peninsula "Workshop in the Woods" is a well insulated 24×28 free standing building. It was a garage package from Menards, however I chose to install double doors instead of the typical overhead door, which has poor thermal efficiency.

For heating I have a 35,000 BTU Reznor propane unit with the separated combustion feature, thus there is no open flame. I'm not U.P. there in the winter, but on cold spring days in the 40's, the Reznor brings the inside up into the high 60's in about 15-20 minutes.

Sizing of your unit depends a great deal on how well insulated the shop is, more so than the size. The amount of tools and their size also acts as a thermal "sink". Several hundred pounds of cast iron can slow down the warm-up time considerably. Once I have my shop up to about 68 degrees I leave the heater running, maybe turning it down a little bit during the night and times when I'm going to be away. Thus I don't have to bring the "sink" up to temperature every day.

Non vented heaters spew a lot of moisture into the air and many shops report rust problems, not to mention breathing the products of combustion. Personally, I would not choos this type of heater.


----------



## Nicky

Holbs, straight shot though the roof after the 90.


----------

